# Overclocking new graphics card



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok, I've recently installed both a new 620watt psu, and a Radeon HD 5670 video card. To be honest, the card works great, however I'd like to look into overclocking it. I've tried using Catalyst Control Center to do that, but the only time I bumped it up,it overheated and reset. I just noticed that I can enable manual fan control, so I would assume that if I bump the fan up, then that would keep it cooler. So my question is this, i guess....How much should I overclock and how much should I turn up the fan?


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

ok, so i overclocked it a bit,after reading an article on TomsHardware.
From 755mhz up to 840 on gpu clock, from 950mhz up to1040 on the memory clock, and I bumped the fan up to 75%. running WoW on ultra graphics settings, the temp goes up to 53 degrees celcius. Is that ok, things seem to be working fine still


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

53 Celsius during load is acceptable for that card. Other games or benchmarks may produce a higher load which could push the temps higher.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

2 things, 1st. Don't use CCC. Its junk and will cause more headaches then gains with what your trying to do. 2nd. Could you run wow at ultra without the overclock? If so then your wasting time here because the card at stock settings is plenty for the game. The more you overclock the more heat is produced and the shorter the lifespan will be.

The gpu temp is important bu not the thing you should be watching. Lower end cards like that do not have heatsinks on the memory chips. As a result they run hotter. 10-15c hotter. The memory on that card will go before the gpu will.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

OK heres the way things go, I use CCC because that is what had the drivers in it.
Secondly, as far as running on ULTRA settings, there are problems...but only IF I turn Vertical Sync off on WoW. IF I do that and run on ultra settings, then I run at 100-120fps and after 15-30 minutes, I guess the card overheats, because everything freezes then WoW resets to its normal settings with the graphics on High and vertical sync on.

Since its doing this, I have just decided to leave vertical sync on, and leave the card at stock settings.That way I run 60fps pretty much everywhere, and I don't have any problems.


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Vertical sync will cause your card to idle more if 60fps is trivial for it to do; thus the lower temps.

It sounds like your card is way more than fast enough for WoW. 60fps is all you need for smooth gameplay! But try MSI Afterburner instead of CCC.


----------

